# Travel Talk > Find a Travelmate >  Central America October 25. Cancun to Colombia maybe farther.

## TravelMate

Hi all. I'll be traveling all of Central America starting October 25th in Cancun and ending in Colombia.

I'm interested in seeing the Day of the Dead in Mexico on November 1st & 2nd & checking out the Mayan ruins, waterfalls, cenotes, beaches, hammocks, SCUBA diving, snorkeling, surfing, spanish school, volcanoes, wildlife, trekking & nightlife.

I'd like to find one or more travel companions to come with for all or part of the trip.

I'm very well traveled. China, Singapore, Malaysia, Indonesia, Thailand, Paris, England, Australia, Canada, Mexico, Costa Rica & USA. All for months at a time which makes me a little street smart in other countries customs and staying out of trouble.


If your interested in jog please contact me so we can see if we are compatible & if there is anything else you would like to add to this trip.

----------

